# Can't minimize Outlook 2003 at Startup - Tried everything!



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know how to start Outlook 2003 in a Minimized state in the tray at Windows startup?

I have tried changing the 'Run' from Normal to Minimized in the Shortcut Option.

I even tried creating a new DWORD value called 'MinToTray' with value = 1 in the registry HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Outlook\Preferences

However, nothing works! Am I missing something here? Please advice!

Thanks


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

From another forum:



> Tip #1: How to minimize Outlook 2003 so that it doesn't appear on the taskbar:
> 
> 1. Click on the Outlook icon in the system tray
> 2. Check "Hide when minimized"
> ...


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there a way to get outlook to start in windows immediately on startup in a minimized state? Right now, I dragged outlook.exe into the startup menu, but whenever windows start, outlook will appear in a maximized state, filing up the screen and slowing down the startup process. I was hoping that I can get it to start in a minimized state, resting in the taskbar.

I tried everything mentioned in the earlier post but had no success.


----------



## Airik (Mar 21, 2005)

*Here's how to minimize Outlook at startup when it refuses to listen*

I was able to force Outlook 2003 to minimize at startup using VBA script. Hit Alt-F11 to go to the VBA editor. Paste this sub in the "ThisOutlookSession" section:

Private Sub Application_Startup()
SendKeys ("% n")
End Sub

Now after Outlook loads it will minimize. I also use this next one to minimize instead of close when someone attempts to close outlook.

Private Sub Application_Quit()
Call Shell("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\relaunchOL.bat", vbHide)
End Sub

Create C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\relaunchOL.bat and put these two lines in it:

Ping 1.2.3.4 -n 1
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\outlook.exe"

This will give Outlook a couple of seconds to close, then relaunch itself, then minimize itself sinse you have the macro for minimize in startup.

Hope this helps.


----------



## degustator (Apr 3, 2005)

*Airik*


> Private Sub Application_Startup()
> SendKeys ("% n")
> End Sub
> 
> ...


That's great! (but requires "low" security level for macro).

Does anybody have an idea how to deploy this over AD? Simply copying *VBAProject.otm* file doesn't work, Alt+F11 or Alt+F8 must to be pressed once — as described in OL2000: Code Does Not Work After You Distribute a Visual Basic for Applications Project.


----------

